# Fleece Bedding Question



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

I know this might sound a bit silly, but I just haven't been able to figure it out.
How do you lay the fleece bedding down in their cage?
And how do you keep it from shifting?

I like the way fleece looks, and since it's washable, i'll spend less on litter.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a critter nation, so i just cut the pieces to fit and tuck it under and use binder clips to hold it down.


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm really keen to try this when I change cages. Mine at the moment has sliding trays, so wouldn't really work.

How often do you change it? I guess when it's stinky, but how often is that usually? I can just about cope with my boys being changed twice a week on shavings, and they're not smelling very pretty tonight :


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I change my girls once a week. They are litter trained, so that helps a lot. My girls do chew it a lot and I haven't been able to reuse any pieces so far. I'm waiting on some cage liners I ordered that don't tuck under, so I think that will stop them from chewing because they only go for the corners that are tucked. Also, I've heard that boys chew the fleece a lot less. 

A lot of people complain that it gets too stinky but my girls are pretty good about using the litter box, so I change that every other day and that keeps the stink down a lot.


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

That sounds great. I bet it'd help litter training, too, since poop is more easy to find. One of mine is GREAT at using the litter tray, but someone poops everywhere else (including the empty food bowl - I assume it's a protest!).

However, I won't be able to get a more fleece-suitable cage until we have more room - months to a year away. How hard is litter training older rats?! Mind, I expect a new environment would make it easier anyway.

The only downside I heard about fleece (which I'd not thought of before) is that it doesn't give your rats the chance to dig and forage naturally. I've seen some good solutions though - if it's a multi-layer cage, using litter on one floor and (or) scatter feeding there, or else providing a false garbage can for them to rummage through. So I think one of those would make me happy to use fleece as a substrate.

Sounds like your girls get enough activity ripping yours to pieces, though! Do you really have to throw it out every time you change it?!


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I have the throw the bottom piece out every time but they don't really chew on the shelf at all. I'm really hoping the cage liners work. If not, I'll be switching them to carpet once I can find a cheap place to get it.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

TamSmith said:


> I change my girls once a week. They are litter trained, so that helps a lot. My girls do chew it a lot and I haven't been able to reuse any pieces so far. I'm waiting on some cage liners I ordered that don't tuck under, so I think that will stop them from chewing because they only go for the corners that are tucked. Also, I've heard that boys chew the fleece a lot less.


I put a double layer of fleece, the bottom layer wrapped tightly on the shelf and the upper layer very loose with the sides clipped down but the ends open so they can get under it. Since I've been doing that they seldom if ever chew holes in it. It's their favorite place to sleep.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Lea said:


> TamSmith said:
> 
> 
> > I change my girls once a week. They are litter trained, so that helps a lot. My girls do chew it a lot and I haven't been able to reuse any pieces so far. I'm waiting on some cage liners I ordered that don't tuck under, so I think that will stop them from chewing because they only go for the corners that are tucked. Also, I've heard that boys chew the fleece a lot less.
> ...


Thats a good idea. But I don't think my girls are chewing to get under it. They just don't want the corners covered. It's still worth a try though. Too bad I just cleaned the cage haha


----------



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

For some reason, my mind just isn't comprehending the idea of cliping the fleece down.
I know it's alot to ask, but would someone be willing to post a pic of how it looks when it's clipped on?
I feel silly.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

This is how I clip it to my CN. I use large binder clips and take the metal parts off till cleaning day.









This is how I clipped it down to my old cage that had a pan.


----------



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh!
Thank you so much. 
That pretty much clears up all of the questions I have.


----------



## slsers (Apr 2, 2010)

sorry to steal the thread, but I thought it might be silly to make another "fleece bedding question" one  but is fleece okay with odor? also, can I handwash and airdry the fleece instead of machine washing it?

Thank you!


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Fleece isn't the best with odor but not too bad. My 4 girls can stretch it for a week before it starts stinking bad but they are pretty good about using the litter box. I did just switch to cage liners though and I LOVE it. It is so much easier to clean if I have 2 sets to just take out one set in the middle of the week and throw in the other set without really even bugging the girls. I hated attaching the fleece every week and my girls chewed up the fleece really bad so I had to buy more every week, but they don't chew up the liners. I got my liners from someone on the goosemoose swap meet. I highly recommend liners for people with a CN.


----------

